# Anyone have Toggenbergs?



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

I have a friend that has acquired a Toggenberg and she would like me to take her. She is 4 and she's healthy and disease free..., so it sounds appealing but I've heard the milk isn't so great... Is this true? I would like to breed her to my oberhasli if I take her.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

It is my understanding that extra B Complex takes care of the milk issue.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Does it make it less strong? I have passed on some Togg crosses because I worry about flavor....


----------



## enchantedgoats (Jun 2, 2013)

i heard the same thing about togg milk


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

It is supposed to help the milk taste normal. Something about they were so inbred for milk for cheese making that they somehow don't produce or absorb vitamin B as well so need extra.

Here is a link to one area that talks about extra B vitamin for Toggenburgs: http://www.thethreeringranch.com/in...u-88/20-dairy-goat-medications-and-treatments


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Well, since I already got my little Bella, and it seems the lady really doesn't want or can't buy my big girls, so they are staying I will have 5 to milk next year, that should be plenty of milk. I'm kinda tempted to take her anyway for the fact I they are beautiful animals, and I would like to see a mix with oberhasli..., but I don't think I need anymore animals right now, so I'm going to pass on her... Bella is soooo sweet, she hopped up on the milk stand and jump into my lap as I was sitting in my chair... So cute and sweet.. She still won't touch grain though..... work in progress


----------



## WarPony (Jan 31, 2010)

I see you opted not to take her but I'm gonna post anyway, lol!

My Toggs had strong milk at first, I just added distillers grains to their feed and jabbed them with a poke of b complex and in a few days they had perfectly delicious milk. I'd say in many cases the only issue with Togg milk is fairly easy to solve by feeding them properly, which is different from how most people feed their goats. Give them a cobalt block, use brewer's yeast or distiller's grains, give them some b complex on a fairly regular basis... I just changed how I feed all my milk does to how I feed the Togg. 

Now, their milk was never super sweet like my Boer/Alpine doe's milk. But it was perfectly fine and even my picky husband drank it.


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

baking soda increases butter fat and is also suppose to take much of the goatie outta milk.


----------



## lottsagoats (Dec 10, 2012)

Its not a problem in all Toggs, just certain bloodlines. Can you sample the milk before you take her?


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

lottsagoats said:


> Its not a problem in all Toggs, just certain bloodlines. Can you sample the milk before you take her?


She isn't in milk, so no I can't... I'm still considering it since she still needs a home. I might try her... At least she's healthy


----------



## DesertRose (Apr 12, 2013)

I use to raise and show Toggs.
When I was milking 24 only one had off flavored milk. She was an older doe and adding CLOVITE to her feed took care of the off taste.

I HAD always heard it was Alpines that had really off flavored milk as a rule. A friend of mine had two really nice doelings one year, and I bought both for my oldest son's 4-H project. Both those does had super creamy milk with wonderful flavor.

It is very rare for any of my does to have off flavored milk these days. BUT, I have two does boarding right now, sold them last year as yearlings, and one of them does have off milk.
Her owner had the vet run all the tests and she ends up with too high copper! He told her to switch grains, away from the pelleted feed, and it would go away within days. 
So, the owner told me to give her whatever I've been feeding mine and within two or three days the doe's milk is much better tasting.

If it was me ... I love Toggs ... so I would get her ... if it was me.


----------



## GoatieGranny (Jul 26, 2013)

We think our Bella is a small part Togg, but mostly French Alpine. I may put a picture of her for you all to tell me for sure. She is giving us 12 cups a day with one milking and she was a FF in April 2012. Her milk is so delicious that several of our friends say they crave it and can't wait to visit us so they can drink the milk! lol


----------

